# Well let me tell you WESTERN riding is intresting...



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats cool that you got to ride western.. I ride western But I really want to try english.. lol we should swich places for a day lol


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i ride english mainly but im switching one of my guys to western to have him trained in reining. i cant wait  it is very different to english isnt it


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

exteremelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy differen't xD


----------



## Rubonsky (Aug 9, 2008)

Believe it or not it is harder to get one "push button" and to just pack around than most people think. Most true pleasure horses do a lot of the same principles and maneuvers as dressage as they are learning. The end or "finished" horse just has to do it with no contact and carry itself....it is really similar and most people don't realize it.....but the easy ones had a lot of miles put on them to get them there.....but it is suppose to seem easy and fun....glad you got to ride one...


----------



## 5087 (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad that you got to try western. Western pleasure is my favourite discipline. Whatever I plan to do with a horse, I always start him (or her!) with WP. That way they can learn to better channel their energy making them very calm and open minded, provided we act the same with them of course. After that they're ready to tackle just about anything you want, be it ranch work or trail riding or barrel racing. From my experience, western pleasure horses are the very best you can get.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Rubonsky said:


> Believe it or not it is harder to get one "push button" and to just pack around than most people think. Most true pleasure horses do a lot of the same principles and maneuvers as dressage as they are learning. The end or "finished" horse just has to do it with no contact and carry itself....it is really similar and most people don't realize it.....but the easy ones had a lot of miles put on them to get them there.....but it is suppose to seem easy and fun....glad you got to ride one...


You put this so perfectly into words, it always frustrates me when you hear so many english people going on about how western is inferior.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

WildFeathers said:


> You put this so perfectly into words, it always frustrates me when you hear so many english people going on about how western is inferior.


Agreed!


----------



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

WildFeathers said:


> You put this so perfectly into words, it always frustrates me when you hear so many english people going on about how western is inferior.



Agreed:!:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Rubonsky said:


> Believe it or not it is harder to get one "push button" and to just pack around than most people think. Most true pleasure horses do a lot of the same principles and maneuvers as dressage as they are learning. The end or "finished" horse just has to do it with no contact and carry itself....it is really similar and most people don't realize it.....but the easy ones had a lot of miles put on them to get them there.....but it is suppose to seem easy and fun....glad you got to ride one...


 Oh but i do believe that there is no such thing as a finished horse.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

WildFeathers said:


> You put this so perfectly into words, it always frustrates me when you hear so many english people going on about how western is inferior.


hehe... you are just hanging around the wrong people. Everyone I hang around with goes on and on about how english is inferior.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Oh but i do believe that there is no such thing as a finished horse.

Agreed! There's always room for improvement!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

I agree with .Delete., No such thing as a finished horse, there's always room for imrpovement.

But.

I know, they're great, aren't they?!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well im going to college for western riding.

I guess its the movement and the ammount of throught that goes into a western horse. How you must perfect each monuver, and just the whole thing, the transitions, how slow you go, the headset, the reins, the bit, the saddle, the outfits, the disposition, the boots, the spurs, the hat, the bridle, the everything. I live for it.


Tho i do love me some HUS too =]


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> hehe... you are just hanging around the wrong people. Everyone I hang around with goes on and on about how english is inferior.


Hahaha


----------

